# glass catfish?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon tank now with a betta in it, and he's lonely. I know bettas don't need companionship but it's a 10 gal and I want more in it than just one betta... 
I'm really interested in glass catfish but I know they're schooling fish. I have also heard they make good tank mates with bettas. But as it's a 10 gallon, I don't want to overwhelm it so I'm wondering if there's a sort of minimum of glass catfish you can keep. 

I also really like corries though and thought about getting one of those, and one of those stay small plecos. POSSIBLY like, one endler, if they aren't schooling fish but I haven't found anything about them being schooling fish.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

If you want Corries you can forget about the glass cat fish because you need at least 6 of them. But if you kick the corys out I think 2-3 GC would be okay. But try the other members. Maybe they'll confirm it.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

elitesrock said:


> If you want Corries you can forget about the glass cat fish because you need at least 6 of them. But if you kick the corys out I think 2-3 GC would be okay. But try the other members. Maybe they'll confirm it.


You do..? I had one at one point and it did fine ..well, until it disappeared. So maybe that's why it disappeared.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, they need schools. They are very social.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if a 10 gallon tank is properly maintained......30% weekly water changes.....good filtration of at least 100 GPH.....a good varied diet.....
you could do this...
1 male betta...
5 or 6 glass catfish
3 or 4 dwarf cories..pygmeus..habrosus...hastatus or even a few aspidoras..


----------

